# Sound equipment donations



## JLNorthGA (Jan 21, 2012)

One of the local musicians died late last year. His widow donated some sound equipment to our playhouse.

Our playhouse is small (250 seats). It has cinder block walls in the auditorium.


She donated a pair of Peavey speakers (400 W) with 12" speakers, a 6" midrange and a smaller speaker. I'm not certain as to the model #, but I can look. She also donated a portable 600W Yamaha power amplifier (2 channel). She also donated the speaker stands and some mike stands. We will probably get some more stuff later - an electric piano and maybe some mics.

Anyway, we have essentially no sound equipment except for a Mackie 24.4 sound board. When we were getting quotes for sound equipment (before our electrical issues) - most of the sound people were trying to sell us 800 W amplifiers (though one wanted us to get a 1400 W).

The auditorium is roughly 40' W at the stage and increases to about 50' W at the back. I would estimate its length at 55-60'. Will the speakers and amplifier "do" for now?


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 21, 2012)

JLNorthGA said:


> Will the speakers and amplifier "do" for now?


 
Probably, but if you can get us the model numbers for the gear that would be helpful. Also, what type of showsvare you doing?


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 21, 2012)

You have the gear, hook it up and see what it will do. We call all speculate at much as we want, but it will never compare to real test.


----------



## museav (Jan 21, 2012)

It's difficult to say based on the information provided and there are other aspects of this related to the application and installation of the equipment, but since you have it a 'test drive' certainly makes sense.

The speakers and amp combined with your mixer should allow a functioning system, but whether it functions acceptably for your needs is another matter. The type of acts and events they need to support and your expectations are going to determine what works or not for you. 

On the installation side, would you use the speakers as a portable configuration portable on the stands or try to permanently mount them? Where would the amplifier be located and how would you get cabling to it and from the amp to the speakers?


----------



## BGW (Jan 21, 2012)

X2. I would think the Peavey speakers would be fine, but check that amp. Is it a true commerical amp? If it is, I think you're all set to go. You really don't need that much power output unless you're hosting concerts or frequently playing very loud music. Vocal reinforcement won't tax your equipment at all. X2 on just setting it up and experimenting with speaker positioning.


----------



## Lambda (Jan 21, 2012)

techieman33 said:


> You have the gear, hook it up and see what it will do. We call all speculate at much as we want, but it will never compare to real test.



This. Wire it all up and crank it up. If it sounds good, (and it's safe), you're good to go. If it's lacking, then it's time to consider a more powerful amplifier.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 21, 2012)

Let's see, you had nothing, and now you have something, not a bad deal at all.
Peavey isn't bad stuff for what it is. A pair of speakers on a stick is a good addition to any sound aresenal. 
The most important thing is to make the widow happy, and glad she donated them to your group. Even better if you also end up with the keyboard and some mic's. 
Those 3-way speakers can also be useful as you grow your system, use them for side fills and monitors.


----------



## venuetech (Jan 21, 2012)

JohnD said:


> The most important thing is to make the widow happy, and glad she donated them to your group.


 perhaps a note in the program "thank you" section.

Plug it all in and take it for a spin.


----------



## BGW (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm surprised we don't have a wiki article on them. Peavey's one of those companies that makes a wide range of products. Most of their lines are targeted at traveling/concert applications and may not be known for the best fidelity. However, they do make some very nice speakers and amplifiers that sound phenomenal. I can also say that they make some of the most durable equipment in the industry, and their customer service is great. I do electonics repair on the side, so I've seen and dealt with a wide variety of manufacturers and products. Because of the way it's built, Peavey's stuff doesn't need repair very often. Most of the repairs I've done have been simple things, like broken/frayed cords, broken switches, and worn/snapped faders. 

JLNorthGA, shoot us the model number of the speakers and amp when you get a chance. We'll be more able to help you with any other issues if we know exactly what you're dealing with.


----------



## museav (Jan 22, 2012)

BGW said:


> X2. I would think the Peavey speakers would be fine, but check that amp. Is it a true commerical amp? If it is, I think you're all set to go. You really don't need that much power output unless you're hosting concerts or frequently playing very loud music. Vocal reinforcement won't tax your equipment at all. X2 on just setting it up and experimenting with speaker positioning.


Just a few details. One is that output level is not the only factor to consider, there is also response, coverage or how the level response vary throughout the listener area, intelligibility, gain before feedback and so on. When you try what you have try to consider more than just how music sounds in one or two seats, listen around they entire audience area, try it with mics on stage and check gain before feedback and how well people in the audience can understand what is being said, etc.

What makes an amplifier a "commercial amp" and how could they determine that?

I cannot stress enough to use proper installation practices. If you want to fly any speakers then please no hooks screwed into the cabinets, no swingset chain and so on. If those speakers are not equipped for flying it is probably best to not try. And think about how you will run the related cable and factors such as trip hazards, whether plenum cable may be required and so on.

The overall concept I'm trying to get across is that what was donated will likely "work" in that it will create sound and it may do so well enough to be acceptable, but it may also be more of an interim solution and not eliminate wanting to continue with exploring a long term solution.


----------



## BGW (Jan 22, 2012)

museav said:


> Just a few details. One is that output level is not the only factor to consider, there is also response, coverage or how the level response vary throughout the listener area, intelligibility, gain before feedback and so on. When you try what you have try to consider more than just how music sounds in one or two seats, listen around they entire audience area, try it with mics on stage and check gain before feedback and how well people in the audience can understand what is being said, etc.
> 
> What makes an amplifier a "commercial amp" and how could they determine that?
> 
> ...


 
Well sure, of course. But do you expect them to look a gift horse in the mouth? The best they can do at the moment is hook everything up in the optimal position/configuration. The OP just wants to know if they'll "do" for now, which they most likely will. He wasn't talking about a permanent solution- it sounds like anything is better than what they have now. 

And for commercial vs. residential amps, there are a few major differences. Professional amps generally have larger heat sinks, cooling fans, balanced inputs, grounded metal chassis, rack mount ears, and more protection circuits. While a residential amp may have impressive power output, they're almost never robust enough to stand up to heavy duty use. They usually run much hotter due to flimsier buildouts, so they're much more prone to failure when made to run heavy loads continuously.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 22, 2012)

BGW said:


> Well sure, of course. But do you expect them to look a gift horse in the mouth? The best they can do at the moment is hook everything up in the optimal position/configuration. The OP just wants to know if they'll "do" for now, which they most likely will. He wasn't talking about a permanent solution- it sounds like anything is better than what they have now.
> 
> And for commercial vs. residential amps, there are a few major differences. Professional amps generally have larger heat sinks, cooling fans, balanced inputs, grounded metal chassis, rack mount ears, and more protection circuits. While a residential amp may have impressive power output, they're almost never robust enough to stand up to heavy duty use. They usually run much hotter due to flimsier buildouts, so they're much more prone to failure when made to run heavy loads continuously.


 

You'll be surprised to find out that doesn't really happen anymore, Peavey and other companies have found it cheaper for them to market the same amp to both markets. If its UL listed it is required to have a grounded metal chassis. You'll also find that finding a "residential amp" capable of handling the power of that is **** near impossible and if it was owned by a musician that they will likely not be of the low grade type.


----------



## BGW (Jan 22, 2012)

True that. I was mostly talking about amps like these: http://www.hifi4less.com/shopimages/products/normal/Yamaha AS500 combo.jpg

Amps like that won't stand up to commercial use. You used Peavey as an example- I don't consider any of their power amps in the "residential" category, however they market them. Yamaha makes more light-duty amplifiers than professional. Their light duty equipment is almost never grounded.They are double insulated and have very thin metal lids. With that power output, however, it's probably one of their pro amps.


----------



## museav (Jan 23, 2012)

BGW said:


> Well sure, of course. But do you expect them to look a gift horse in the mouth? The best they can do at the moment is hook everything up in the optimal position/configuration. The OP just wants to know if they'll "do" for now, which they most likely will. He wasn't talking about a permanent solution- it sounds like anything is better than what they have now.


Understood, however I have seen many facilities start with intentions for what they initially install or use to be a temporary solution, only to find that once the venue is up and running there is inevitably always something else that is a higher priority and that 'temporary' solution becomes much longer term than initially envisioned. And since an installed speaker system is not necessarily something you can address for a few dollars and in a couple of hours, it tends to be less likely to be revised than some other aspects of the sound system. So try to keep in mind that if what you do creates a 'working' system then that may end up being the system you have to work with for some time.


----------

